# Fowl Hooked!



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice! Sorry I didn't get back to you. I didn't get your email until this morning and I had to deal with an employee that decided he'd like to sleep in a cell in Farmington last night.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Very impressive. Nice shots. 8)


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Nice! Sorry I didn't get back to you. I didn't get your email until this morning and I had to deal with an employee that decided he'd like to sleep in a cell in Farmington last night.


That ain't a good place to be...... /**|**\ /**|**\

Beautiful shots Tresh !!!  

I forgot to mention you "fjords" word also....that was good.... 8)


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow, Very impressive! I can even identify the fish species that the eagle caught.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Carp.


----------

